# General Grammatical Differences between Latin American and Iberian Spanish



## Bienvenidos

Hello,

I realize how general this question is, but I'd like a little clarification. I make an effort to speak a mix between the two general dialects, keeping in mind the irregularities of one versus the other. Specifically, my dialect is (should be) Venezuelan. What I'm looking for is grammatical differences, and some vocabulary, because that's different everywhere (ex. zumo versus jugo, computadora versus ordenador). Here's on example I have:

*EJEMPLO:*
Using a Gerund to Signify "Ing"
In Spain, to say eating and dancing one would say Comer y Bailar. However, in most Latin American nations, it is acceptable to say Comiendo y Bailando. I use the infinitive form because it sounds more grammatically correct. However, when translating directly into English, comiendo, as they say in Latin America, translates better/more literally. 

This is what a pamphlet on Regional Differences in Spanish-speaking nations says:

Spain: Comer manzanas es un placer.
(Literal: To eat apples is a pleasure.)
(Interpretation: Eating apples is a pleasure.) 

Latin America: Comiendo manzanas es un placer.
(Literal: Eating apples is a pleasure.)

*EJEMPLO:* 
Using "Mirar" versus "Ver"
In Latin America, or more specifically: most parts of Venezuela, we *almost always* use mirar as to say "to watch a movie", or "to watch TV", while in Spain, mirar is usually associated with "not really paying attention while watching". Spaniards use "ver" primarily.


I hope I haven't bored you all to death, and again, I hope this question isn't too general, and I also hope that I'm posting in the right forum. One more hope: that I will get some responses. 

Thank you everyone.
Muchas gracias a todos.

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Spain: Comer manzanas es un placer.
> (Literal: To eat apples is a pleasure.)
> (Interpretation: Eating apples is a pleasure.)
> 
> Latin America: Comiendo manzanas es un placer.
> (Literal: Eating apples is a pleasure.)
> 
> *EJEMPLO:*
> Using "Mirar" versus "Ver"
> In Latin American, we *almost always* use mirar as to say "to watch a movie", or "to watch TV", while in Spain, mirar is usually associated with "not really paying attention while watching". Spaniards use "ver" primarily.


The "Latin American" versions you present sound horrible to me. In the Dominican Republic we say: "Bailar es divertido." and "Ver televisión." I know that some Spanish speakers say "mirar la televisión" but I have never heard a native speaker from Spain or the Americas say something like "Comiendo manzanas es divertido." I think you must be confused about that one!

P.S. I wouldn't worry too much about "the differences" between the "dialects". Pick a Spanish and stick to it. Venezuelans don't have to relearn Spanish when they move to Spain. My grandmother was from Spain and was fine in Santo Domingo. 

It's the same language with some very minor grammar and vocabulary differences. I'm from Latin American parents and I watch TVE with very few problems if any. I have trouble understanding some of their slang but that's not different from the Mexican, Chilean, and Honduran slang I struggle with when I speak to people from those places.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Thanks; likewise "ver televisión" sounds odd to me. 

About the apple sentence: I know it's a little odd, but I picked it out of a pamphlet called, "*Regional Differences in Spanish-speaking nations."  *I suppose it's very English-ized. Pamphlet makers: they're the crazy ones!

Thank you very much for your imput. 
Gracias
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ver is just to express watching an object in motion, hence, motion pictures or television.  While mirar is used to look at non-moving objects like a picture, a painting, a scenery, etc.

La semana pasada, ví una película en Yelmo.

En el museo, los turistas miran la obra maestra.

Mira is also used to call attention or emphasize a point.


----------



## DavidFP

I won't be of much help, but this is interesting!  

I would like to comment that I have more commonly heard the infinitive "ar/er/ir" used rather than the English gerund-like "ando/iendo" forms in México and the few other Central and South American countries I have visited.  In the US that is not the case but I have assumed it was pocho Spanish or Spanglish I was hearing. 

Your examples are very good and I will watch to see if there is a good geographic spread in the responses.

David


----------



## Fonεtiks

Bailando es divertido? That sounds completely awkward for us Peruvians and I daresay it would be strange for other Latinamericans, too.

Similarly "ver (la) televisión" is more common than "mirar" here. I've heard the same in Spain, though some Spaniards would say "mirar".


----------



## Bienvenidos

I expected such variations, but to me, as an assimilated Venezuelan-Spanish speaker, this is somewhat surprising. It's like somebody telling you that the word for "dog" in English is "elephant". Okay, maybe that's not a great example.  

Spanish is a wonderful language.

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## diegodbs

Slang can be a real problem. Apart from this there are no real problems, only some words or expressions sound a bit odd in different countries but that's all. We can read Borges or Vargas Llosa and they can read Torrente Ballester or Lorca.


----------



## Bienvenidos

The same applies with certain verbs; for example, a verb that I can think of that often means "to choose, to catch, to grab" (coger) can often have a very different connotation in some countries. I always use "escoger" to say "to choose".

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## qbnaenmiami

I am of Cuban descent and live in South Florida,here I have always heard the er/ar used and we say "ver television" not "mirar".


----------



## Cracker Jack

You are correct if you say escoger to express idea of choosing.  You can also use elegir.  Coger in Spain is very ''harmless.''  It means to pick up, take something as a means on transport (coger el metro, coger el autobús, coger el tren, etc.)

But be careful because in Latin America coger means to copulate or to fuck.


----------



## Bienvenidos

A phrase that I know is almost strictly to Venezuela is *"hazme una segunda", *or do me a favor. I'm pretty sure that it does not make sense in other dialects, though. 

Others:

*Cigarette*

Pochoclo
Chicote.
*To steal*

Chorear
Tumbar
Palear
Choripalear.
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Fonεtiks

Those aren't grammatical differences, just some regional words


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Thanks; likewise "ver televisión" sounds odd to me.
> 
> About the apple sentence: I know it's a little odd, but I picked it out of a pamphlet called, "*Regional Differences in Spanish-speaking nations."  *I suppose it's very English-ized. Pamphlet makers: they're the crazy ones!
> 
> Thank you very much for your imput.
> Gracias
> *Bienvenidos*



I think your pamphlet might be wrong.

But if you'd like, I can point out some grammatical differences as I think them up. Here are a few that come to mind:

---
Spain:
Me *he tomado* una taza de café.

LatAm:
Me *tomé *una taza de café.
---
Spain: (except the South & Canarias?) 
A Juan _*le *_vi en el parque hace un mes.

LatAm: (except Ecuador?)
A Juan _*lo*_ vi en el parque hace un mes.
---
Spain:
La película _*trata *_de un niño...

LatAm:
La película _*se trata*_ de un niño...
---
Spain:
Voy_ *a por*_ pan.

LatAm:
Voy _*por el*_ pan.
---
Spain:
Estoy _*estupendamente*_.

 LatAm:
Estoy _*estupendamente bien*_.


----------



## Bienvenidos

I find the "voy a por" very interesting. Voy por sounds normal to me, and it seems like the only way it could be written. Voy a por is a completely different construction, but, Latin Americans probably could connect the dots easily. Thank you very much! 

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> I expected such variations, but to me, as an assimilated Venezuelan-Spanish speaker, this is somewhat surprising. It's like somebody telling you that the word for "dog" in English is "elephant". Okay, maybe that's not a great example.



Or that an *elevator *is a *lift *or that a *truck *is a *lorry*?


----------



## Bienvenidos

As for the replacement of direct object pronouns by indirect object pronouns, I've seen that too.

Example:
*La vi robar el disco compacto.*

*Le vi robar el disco compacto.*


I believe that may be limited to a specific region, however. 

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## coro

This might just be a Mexican one, but I've seen it a lot:

Favor de no...

A Spanish friend told me it sounded wrong to him, and that in Spain it would be...

Por favor, no....


----------



## lazarus1907

Como dijeron Residente y Fonεtiks, "bailando es divertido", al puro estilo inglés (dancing is fun), dudo que se diga en ningún país americano, a menos que se trate de spanglish extremo o de gente inculta. Yo he leído a muchos escritores americanos en español, y apenas noto ninguna diferencia con el español que escriben los de España (normalmente hablan mejor que yo). Si hubiera leído algo así, habría tirado el libro a la basura y habría tratado de reclamar el dinero que pagué por él.

Eso no son diferencias regionales, sino otro idioma.

Hay diferencias con algunas expresiones y vocablos sobre todo, y algunas variaciones gramaticales, pero creo que nos entendemos perfectamente en general.

Además, hay diferencias entre países americanos también. Esto no es una batalla América contra España.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Como dijeron Residente y Fonεtiks, "bailando es divertido", al puro estilo inglés (dancing is fun), dudo que se diga en ningún país americano, a menos que se trate de spanglish extremo o de gente inculta.



Nunca lo he oído ni en Spanglish y yo vivo en una de las captitales del Spanglish. La frase es absurda. Creo que para que un nativo la diga tiene que tener un defecto del habla debido a un derrame cerebral, un acidente, o algo así.

Sí he oído a personas decir: «traigo una caja *conteniendo *manzanas» pero ese gerundio es un calco francés no inglés. No es común, que yo sepa, en América.

Creo que se ha confundido Bienvenido o lo mejor no ha copiado bien el folleto que leyó.


----------



## lazarus1907

Me alegro de que estemos de acuerdo, Residente. Por cierto: Me ha gustado lo del defecto del habla y el derrame. A mí también me gusta decir perturbado .


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Además, hay diferencias entre países americanos también. Esto no es una batalla América contra España.



Estoy de acuerdo. No sólo eso, creo que cada país comparte unas cositas con España que no comparte con otros países americanos.

Por ejemplo, los mexicanos dicen coche como en España, los ecuatorianos dice le por el objeto direct humano masculino, algunos colombianos pronucian la *s *como en el centro de España, y en Santo Domingo compartimos muchas palabrotas con los peninsulares que en otros países americanos no se comprenden.  

Es demasiado simple decir España/América. Además, en España hay mucha variedad también.


----------



## jacinta

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, los mexicanos dicen coche como en España,



Menos los que conozco o con que he hablado con frequencia...dicen "carro" en muchas partes de México.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

jacinta said:
			
		

> Menos los que conozco o con que he hablado con frequencia...dicen "carro" en muchas partes de México.


A lo mejor. Pero creo que cada región tiene algo con en común con España que no comparte con otros países americanos.


----------



## Bienvenidos

No es un folleto profesional, sólo uno que recibí después de cenar en un restauraunte español pequeño. Dudo que los autores del folleto sean españoles; posiblemente hayan escrito el folleto para aparecer ser hispanohablantes. Ellos lo escriben para hacer su negocio aparece auténtico. 

That's the problem with so-called "cultural" restauraunts, huh!

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## coro

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> No es un folleto profesional, sólo un*o* que recibí después de cenar en un *pequeño* restauraunt*e* español pequeño. Dudo que los autores del folleto sean españoles; pienso que h*abrán *escrito el folleto para aparecer ser *dar la impresión de que son* hispanohablantes. Ellos Lo escriben para hacer *que* su negocio aparece *parezca* auténtico.
> 
> That's the problem with so-called "cultural" restauraunts, huh!
> 
> *Bienvenidos*


Hope you don't mind the corrections. I'm a learner too so wait for a native to check them.
Saludos.


----------



## ilikescotch

what i've seen very often its that in spain they use more the past perfect rather than simple past, when we in mexico would use it. For example they say:

Me he pegado con la silla; whereas we say

me pegue con la silla

or: ya he hecho el trabajo, when we say ya hice el trabajo

and there are a lot of differences with words, but they're not grammatical. As someone already told, coger in spain is to take or grab; while in mexico means to fuck
other examples: 

Televisor, in spain; television in mexico
polla, in spain to say "dick"; many many ways in mexico, but not polla

this might sound a lil bit vulgar, sorry =)


----------



## Bienvenidos

*hayan escrito* is in the *present perfect subjunctive*

*habrán escrito *would suggest *they will have written *but I'm trying to express that I think that they have written it....which expresses an uncertainty, therefore calling for the subjunctive. I'm pretty sure that's the proper way to do it. As for the others, I believe some of the changes are optional, and maybe it's just my way of speaking/dialect. I do make a lot of typos though; I need to start proofreading, huh!  Thanks for your imput!  

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Bienvenidos

Interesante.

Televisión y Televisor:

Aprendí que "televisor" es la máquina, y televisión significa los programas. Según mi, televisión se usa cuando hablando de mirando la tele.

Ejemplos:

Yo compré un televisor.
(I bought a TV)

Estoy mirando la televisión.
(I am watching TV)

And again the "mirar" versus "ver" to say "watch" can be debated, and also the "hablando" versus "hablar" to mean "speaking".

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## coro

No problem, Bienvenidos. 
I know that "hayan escrito" is the present perfect subjunctive, but "pienso que hayan" sounds bad to me because "pensar que" usuallys takes the indicative. You can use the future perfect ("habrán escrito) to get the same idea across (i.e. to express probability or supposition) so that's why I changed it for that. Let's wait for some native opinions anyway.
Saludos!


----------



## Bienvenidos

También _automóvil_ quiere decir "un coche". Una otra palabra que es diferente en muchos países: 

Bus
Autobus
Guagua *[Puerto Rico] [Canary Islands]*
Colectivo *[Argentina] *
(Mi amiga argentina me dijo que ésta es la palabra correcta usar, y siempre lo uso. Pero, muchas de veces, nativos de otros países me preguntan, "¿Eres loco? ¿Qué es un "colectivo"?  )

*Bienvenidos*


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Por ejemplo, los mexicanos dicen coche como en España



Esto me parece muy interesante, porque coche significa "carro" también, pero esta palabra viene del húngaro. Alrededor del siglo 16 la ciudad de Kocs empezó a fabricar un tipo de carro de lujo que tenía un sistema de suspensión y era más cómodo y moderno que el resto. A este vehículo se le llamó "kocsi" (pronunciado "cochi"). Coche es un intento (supongo yo) de dar a este nuevo medio de transporte un toque de distincion, o sencillamente diferenciarlo del "antiguo" carro tirado por caballos. Es una cosa muy europea (aunque en EEUU se usa "coach" para los autobuses).

Por cierto, guagua también se usa en las islas Canarias.


----------



## lazarus1907

ilikescotch said:
			
		

> what i've seen very often its that in spain they use more the past perfect rather than simple past, when we in mexico would use it. For example they say:
> 
> Me he pegado con la silla; whereas we say
> 
> me pegue con la silla
> 
> or: ya he hecho el trabajo, when we say ya hice el trabajo



Distintas regiones de España entremezclan el imperfecto y el indefinido de distinta manera también: Oirás a muchos decir "Ya hice el trabajo".

De acuerdo con la gramática, no siempre se pueden intercambiar, e incluso en el caso de poderse hacer, hay una distinción aspectual y semántica que a veces resulta difícil de notar. En otros casos, mucha gente (incluso en España) los usa de un modo que las gramáticas formales recomiendan evitar.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Distintas regiones de España entremezclan el imperfecto y el indefinido de distinta manera también: Oirás a muchos decir "Ya hice el trabajo".
> 
> De acuerdo con la gramática, no siempre se pueden intercambiar, e incluso en el caso de poderse hacer, hay una distinción aspectual y semántica que a veces resulta difícil de notar. En otros casos, mucha gente (incluso en España) los usa de un modo que las gramáticas formales recomiendan evitar.



Otra prueba más que no se trata de España contra América. 

¿Te puedo hacer una pregunta? En partes de España se dicen frases como:

"No tengo _*más que*_ billetes de a veinte?" por "Tengo _*sólo*_ billetes de a veinte?"


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> "No tengo _*más que*_ billetes de a veinte?" por "Tengo _*sólo*_ billetes de a veinte?"



Pues la verdad es que nunca me he parado o observar esto. Las dos se oyen normalmente, pero creo que lo normal es decir "billetes de veinte" (cambiando de tema).

A ver qué dicen otros españoles.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pues la verdad es que nunca me he parado o observar esto. Las dos se oyen normalmente, pero creo que lo normal es decir "billetes de veinte" (cambiando de tema).
> 
> A ver qué dicen otros españoles.



Los puertorriqueños dicen "no tengo más que x." por lo que un dominicano diría "tengo sólo x" o algo así. La forma boricua nos parece rara pero creo haberla oído más de un vez en TVE. Hay muchas cosas que ellos dicen que se dicen en España pero no en Santo Domingo. Muchas palabras que ellos usan también tienen el sentido que tienen en España. Creo es porque fue parte de España por más tiempo y hubo más contacto por eso. ¿¿¿???


----------



## sandzilg

Creo que los españoles dirían ¨sólo tengo billetes de veinte¨. Ejemplo: ¨no tengo suelto¨, o ¨no tengo cambio, sólo tengo billetes de veinte¨. 
No te puedo explicar por qué en Puerto Rico se usa una forma u otra. Quizá algún portorriqueño...


----------



## San

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Otra prueba más que no se trata de España contra América.
> 
> ¿Te puedo hacer una pregunta? En partes de España se dicen frases como:
> 
> "No tengo _*más que*_ billetes de a veinte?" por "Tengo _*sólo*_ billetes de a veinte?"


"No tengo más que billetes de veinte."

Sí, suena natural para mí. Creo que es la forma en que lo digo normalmente, aunque la otra también, claro, que suena como más correcta.

En cuanto al tema, creo que gramaticalmente, sin considerar el léxico y la pronunciación, de lo más chocante es la diferencia de tiempos verbales que ya han comentado: terminé/he terminado. Es algo que se oye continuamente y es como una marca del sitio de dónde uno proviene.

Si alguien dice "ya he terminado" entonces es peninsular casi seguro, excluyendo Galicia y zonas de Asturias. "ya terminé" creo que se dice en casi todos los demás sitios.


----------



## hhcc

Hi Residente Calle 13,
there are some things that you've written and they are not differences but MISTAKES. Let's see... Mistakes in red, notes in green...




			
				Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I think your pamphlet might be wrong.
> 
> But if you'd like, I can point out some grammatical differences as I think them up. Here are a few that come to mind:
> 
> ---
> Spain:
> Me *he tomado* una taza de café.
> That's right though this is not in the whole Spain country. Canarians and ppl from other regions would use the one that you wrote down more that this one.
> The main difference is in the verb time that you are using... the "he tomado" entails an action that has just happened... "I've + pp". Let's see... if you say that in negative, "no me he tomado el café (e.g.)" means that there is a "todavía" though you have not said that... means that you have not taken it... but you will or it was supposed that you were going to. If you use the simple past, that would mean that you didn't take it, just simply that. The action is finished (not with the other one). The problem is that people use them like they want, but that's not really grammatically correct at all.
> LatAm:
> Me *tomé *una taza de café.
> ---
> Spain: (except the South & Canarias?)
> A Juan _*le *_vi en el parque hace un mes.
> That's a mistake!!!  Don't learn that!! You would have to look for "leísmos", "laísmos" and "loísmos" (not common but it's starting because of the other two) and also for the "complemento u objeto directo (co or od)" and "complemento u objeto indirecto (ci or oi)". "Le" is a ci whereas "lo" is a cd.
> In this sentence, the right one would be the second one because you've seen Juan... tú lo viste; if you say "A Juan le vi (+sth)", that would mean that you saw sth that he has ot he's wearing... the "+sth" would be necessary. If you don't want to say that, then, you are wrong. Believe me. I've studied that. I'm spanish. Study the "leísmos" and "laísmos". It's gonna be helpful... I hope my explanation 2...
> LatAm: (except Ecuador?)
> A Juan _*lo*_ vi en el parque hace un mes.
> ---
> Spain:
> La película _*trata *_de un niño...
> 
> LatAm:
> La película _*se trata*_ de un niño...
> 
> La película trata de... that's absolutely right.
> La película (sth missed) se trata de... it doesn't make sense at all though many ppl say that. Not only in LatAm, also in Spain. If you say that... that would be... Let me think... I would use it if someone asks me about that and then I say "¿la película? Se trata se..." "La película... mmm... (you are thinking ) se trata...". It's like if you say... The dog is talking (haha, that would be funny) or The dog it is talking... sth missed, isn't it?
> ---
> Spain:
> Voy_ *a por*_ pan.
> 
> LatAm:
> Voy _*por el*_ pan.
> 
> Just ways of talking I think... However, it is also said "voy a por el pan" and it is absolutely right.
> 
> ---
> Spain:
> Estoy _*estupendamente*_.
> LatAm:
> Estoy _*estupendamente bien*_.
> This last one is just to emphasize that you are really really well; the sentences don't mean exactly the same...


 

I hope it all makes any sense for you and everyone.
Regards!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

hhcc said:
			
		

> Hi Residente Calle 13,
> there are some things that you've written and they are not differences but MISTAKES. Let's see... Mistakes in red, notes in green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it all makes any sense for you and everyone.
> Regards!



I can't read anything you wrote in green! Please don't use those terrible, terrible colors!


----------



## heidita

Una de las cosas que se oyen cada vez más es la "confusión" entre el verbo oír y escuchar.

El verbo oír ha perdido vigencia y todo* se escucha*.

¿Has escuchado la radio ayer?

¿Has escuchado lo que ha dicho la profe?

¡No te escucho! Habla más alto.

¿Tiene que ver con alguna influencia de algún país sudamericano? 

¿Se confunden tan habitualmente estos dos verbos en vuestra tierra?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

heidita said:
			
		

> Una de las cosas que se oyen cada vez más es la "confusión" entre el verbo oír y escuchar.
> 
> El verbo oír ha perdido vigencia y todo* se escucha*.
> 
> ¿Has escuchado la radio ayer?
> 
> ¿Has escuchado lo que ha dicho la profe?
> 
> ¡No te escucho! Habla más alto.
> 
> ¿Tiene que ver con alguna influencia de algún país sudamericano?
> 
> ¿Se confunden tan habitualmente estos dos verbos en vuestra tierra?


En Santo Domingo nadie se confunde pues esos verbos son casi siempre sinónimos en Quisqueya y por eso se usa uno como el otro sin mucho protocolo.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

You might want to take a look at this thread.


----------



## heidita

¿Qué es Quisqueya?

En realidad esos verbos no son sinónimos, por eso lo digo.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

heidita said:
			
		

> ¿Qué es Quisqueya?
> 
> En realidad esos verbos no son sinónimos, por eso lo digo.



En Quisqueya [Républica Dominicana] si dices "no te oigo" o "no te escucho." por teléfono estás diciendo lo mismo. Es la misma vaina. No sé como será en España, en Madrid, o en el DRAE (suelen concordar desde luego pues es un diccionario español) pero en Santo Domingo, esas palabras son casi sinónimas y como preguntaste cómo es en nuestras tierras te digo cómo es en la tierra de mis padres, Quisqueya la bella.

Para mí, no es lo mismo pero creo que es por la influencia del inglés: "to listen/to hear."

_*Te avisé pero no me quisiste eschuchar.

Te avisé pero no me quisiste oír.*_

Casi lo mismo pero no. Opinión personal.


----------



## heidita

O sea, en Santo Domingo se dice igual, usando el verbo escuchar y oír indistintamente.

En realidad esa era mi pregunta , ya que en España esa moda de confundir los dos verbos (¿dónde has visto que son sinónimos?) se introdujo no hace tanto. ¿Me pregunto si en otros países de habla hispana es igual? ¿Fue acaso_ importado_?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

heidita said:
			
		

> O sea, en Santo Domingo se dice igual, usando el verbo escuchar y oír indistintamente.
> 
> En realidad esa era mi pregunta , ya que en España esa moda de confundir los dos verbos (¿dónde has visto que son sinónimos?) se introdujo no hace tanto. ¿Me pregunto si en otros países de habla hispana es igual? ¿Fue acaso_ importado_?


Creo que tiene que ver con el hecho de que el concepto cambia. Por ejemplo, según el DRAE un _*israelí *_es un ciudadano del estado moderno de Israel (no tiene que ser judío) y un *israelita *un judío. Para mí, esas dos palabras son distintas. Pero para mucha gente, son sinónimas porque para ellos es lo mismo. Fíjate en este hilo.

El diccionario dice una cosa y la gente otra porque el idioma, y el sentido de las palabras, cambia más rápido que los académicos.


----------



## broud

Hola,

Sobre los billetes de 20 yo diría:

_*Solo tengo billetes de 20.
**No tengo más que billetes de 20  *_Me pregunto si esta vendrá del francés.


Esto por hacer notar que la simple diferencia entre "tengo solo" y "solo tengo" hacen que una frase pueda sonarnos más natural a unos hablantes que a otros ... 

Por otro lado, realmente no sé si en este tema tiene tanto que ver cuanto  tiempo un país "fue de España".  De hecho diría que solo no he conseguido entenderme sin problemas con algunos cubanos, estando entre las zonas que más tiempo han sido ocupadas.

De todos modos, mis conocimientos sobre el español de LatinoAmérica son nulos.  Igual lo de estos cubanos era pura casualidad.

Lo que no se si lo que es fácil para los hispanohablantes nativos, entenderse con otro hispanohablante con una pronunciación y un acento distintos, asi como diferencias en vocabulario y gramática ... es tan fácil para los "estudiantes".  Entre los que no sois nativos, ¿alguno encontró especiales problemas en un país en concreto?  Por ejemplo, un inglés que  haya  estudiado español de España que vaya a Nicaragua, o un norteamericano que haya estudiado español "de México" y también se vaya a Nicaragua(o a España o donde sea).

Sobre los escritores americanos y españoles: muchas veces ninguno de los dos refleja el habla de su zona. Incluso a veces encuentras novelas de , no sé, Vargas Llosa donde ves claras diferencias con el español de España, palabras que no consigues identificar ... Y en cambio, lees un ensayo, una traducción, una introducción, y su lenguaje se nos hace mucho más próximo. También puede ser que esa traducción esté pensada para publicarse en España o ... Pero,  también puede ser simplemente derivado de un uso más culto, ¿Qué opinais?


----------



## Sofia29

heidita said:
			
		

> O sea, en Santo Domingo se dice igual, usando el verbo escuchar y oír indistintamente.
> 
> En realidad esa era mi pregunta , ya que en España esa moda de confundir los dos verbos (¿dónde has visto que son sinónimos?) se introdujo no hace tanto. ¿Me pregunto si en otros países de habla hispana es igual? ¿Fue acaso_ importado_?


 
Acá (Argentina) hay gente que los confunde, pero no deja de ser una _confusión_ (o sea, un error). Yo _oigo_ ruidos, pero _escucho_ la radio o a un amigo cuando me cuenta algo. Ahora, si alguien los llega a mezclar, tampoco es grave... Hablando por teléfono, si dijera "no te escucho", mi mamá me diría "en todo caso, ¡no me oirás!", pero nada más.


----------



## hhcc

hey coro, just a note...
we use to say hispanoparlantes. that's all. 
everything perfect!  
 wow


----------



## Fonεtiks

just shade them with the mouse


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Bienvenidos said:


> Aprendí que "televisor" es la máquina, y televisión significa los programas. Según mi, (Según yo) televisión se usa cuando hablando  (cuando se está hablando / cuando se habla) de mirando (mirar)la tele.
> 
> *Bienvenidos*


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Bienvenidos said:


> And again the "mirar" versus "ver" to say "watch" can be debated, *and also the "hablando" versus "hablar" to mean "speaking".*
> 
> *Bienvenidos*


 
Con todo el respeto del caso, eso último es mentira; el gerundio en esos ejemplos que has proporcionado no es materia de debate porque simplemente NO se usa en verdadero español, en ninguno de sus dialectos.
Se trata de puro "Spanglish".


----------

